# This might be comical...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Take a look on ebay at this..
Anyone heard of it?
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:75&item=6054477268&id=&sasel=


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

YEP!
They showed up in St Paul MN at the TRU. 39.00 though. Compatable with tyco/Mattel track but they are using a battery box instead of a wallwart. Chassis under these toonish cars are 440x2!

The blue skirted coupe looks real good (if a bit big) but I think the battery box is the ticket for a stow & go, race-in-a-case set up. I think I will pick one up this weekend!

Race anywhere, self-contained mini motor speedway, perminently mounted with a bit of scenery...yeah....I'm gonna do it! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I would like to see a close up of the cars.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Compatible?*



joez870 said:


> YEP!
> They showed up in St Paul MN at the TRU. 39.00 though. Compatable with tyco/Mattel track but they are using a battery box instead of a wallwart. Chassis under these toonish cars are 440x2!


So do the boxes say Mattel any where on them?
Hmmm...
Scott


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Amazon/TRU.com has them for $25, mfg by Mattel.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Since the cars are being run on 4 D-cell batteries, are they running low voltage armatures in the 440X2 chassis or just letting them run as-is on the lower voltage? What would happen if you take those armatures and pop them in a standard 440X2 and run them on normal wall packs or a power supply?


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Interesting........

I think the blue car is a Hudson.

Thanks for the heads up Nodaz.

Mike


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hm. Wonder if they'll do all the "characters"?

I know they really won't but it sounds like it would be fun anyway...

And I wonder about the compatibility of this stuff with wallwart sets too... will the cars run OK?

edit: Wow, there's a bunch of them up. Just plug "Pixar" into a search in Slot Cars.

--rick


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

*Comical...*

At the Detroit auto show, I mean the North American International Auto Show, I saw John Lassiter of Pixar give a long presention on the Cars movie.
He also ran three rather long segemtns of the movie and it looks to be really good.

I was wondering if anyone would make some slots.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

*pictures of cars up close..*

found them on ebay.. just type "mattel slot" in serach box you will find two of them.. they look bbbbbiiiiggggg.. i wonder how they handle.. 

Wes


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*1/43?*

I may be totally wrong but this maybe a 1/43 set. If you look at the pix on Ebay there is one shot with the box open and the cars next to the controllers, the cars look real big next to the controller. The track doesn't look like classic Tyco/Mattel. I've been into 1/43 for 3 years and there is some Hot Wheels 1/43 sets out there . All of the 1/43 figure 8 set from Mattel , Life Like , and Artin have been battery operated. The larger sets have power packs. Raunchy


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The chassis is based on the HO scale 440 range though.


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Maybe wrong*

Would not that be more S than HO ? Raunchy


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

From looking at photos of the set and track along with the cars, I am pretty sure the track is standard Tyco / Mattel issue HO slot car track but with oversized bodies on 440X2 style chassis along with a battery box that plugs into the terminal track. This way it saves Mattel money since they can use their existing tooling and don't have to contract out to someone like Artin to make 1/43 tracks. They might have detuned the controllers as well but you can plug in standard ones along with a wall pack from the photos I've see and what I read.

Also, it gives the HO crowd more sets and cars to collect plus you'll be able to use this track with your other HO slot car track from them.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bodies are not really any bigger than the tyco turbotrains. I will pick up a set this weekend, me thinks. I really dig the blue car.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Bodies are not really any bigger than the tyco turbotrains. I will pick up a set this weekend, me thinks. I really dig the blue car.


ME TOO, THAT BLUE CARS NICE...........I'LL HAVE TO ADD IT TO THE SHRINKING COLLECTION


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*In hand*

When you get it physcially in your hands then give us the run down on what we've been looking at. :thumbsup: Raunchy


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

The cars are 1/64 scale. The track looks like the stuff in the McGrath set. The cars are a touch wider. Just by eyeballing it looks like they may touch because of the fender flare on the red car. Mine will be shelf queens so I don't want to mess up the graphics. The rear tires are only about half the width of a standard Tyco. Just like the ones on the Mattell yellow superbird. I can see why on the blue car but not the red one. Still using the bad rear bulkhead. New wheel design.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

*Hey Guys - FYI!!!!!*

I got the set from TARGET for $24.99!!! Those cars are awesome man!! They run fine on my electric track. It is 440x2 chassis same as the one that came with blue charger and yellow superbird. Look for the set at target! 24.99! i saw one at toys r us for 39.99 i was like nahh i ll get it later until i had to go to target with my wife i was so shocked to see the set!! 

And also they are in HO size just little tad bigger but i really dig the blue car. My son (15 months old) was having fun watching it.. 

Here are the pictures for you to see and compare.. you will see orange ho tyco superbird with one of each.. I put alumnium wheels on red car.. it didnt look good with red rims.. smile.. check the pics below and hope that helps..

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/ebay/sample.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/ebay/sample1.JPG

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

cool guys. 
thanks for the info...
now off to Target....
on monday..


----------

